# MI w/o Chest Pain



## Stevo (Jun 11, 2005)

Ever get an MI w/o chest pain? seems it happens in females more often than males. Maybe a little dif breath, hx of chf , associated meds....

a strip might reveal all manner of FLB

the vitals might follow suit

so might the skin, eyes, lung sounds etc...

but NO chest pain

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 11, 2005)

In class they taught us it was fairly common in women and in diabetics to have "silent" heart attacks. They tried to nail me with that on my midterm. And I've seen several people who don't find out they had a heart attack until 6 months later when they get a check up. 


I watch too much discovery channel   :unsure:


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 11, 2005)

yip...silent mi. no classic signs(c/p, sob, sweating, nausea etc). frequently, females, specifically post menapausal(sp) females,  have atypical signs. not to mention diabetics.


----------



## Doctor B (Jun 12, 2005)

And the most scary ones of all; any patient who has had a previous AMI that had a CABG to fix it will not have pain in the occurence of another AMI due to the procedure done to fix the first one!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Jun 11 2005, 06:43 PM
> * no classic signs(c/p, sob, sweating, nausea etc). *


 Oh great.. I'm like a hypochondriac when I read things like that. I get the same symptoms when every my BGL drops to 20 or below.. b/c I never check it. Now I'll think MI instead of hypo-G.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 12, 2005)

well if you think the silent mi is bad, i guess i shouldnt tell you too much about ewings tumor.........


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Jun 12 2005, 06:37 PM
> * well if you think the silent mi is bad, i guess i shouldnt tell you too much about ewings tumor......... *


 <gets out the fly swatter and whaps K18>


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 12, 2005)

Wacker, you're not alone. This is a bad profession for us to be in lol.    We're suckers for punishment.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 18, 2005)

i had a Pt. where the call was for "arm pain" the pt was also c/o SOB, Back Px, and Jaw Px. i look at the Hx, and of course, i see the IDDM, CHF, CAD, and CABG. I called the hospital, and they agreed that it was a Possible MI.











Those are the fun calls. Not trauma, give me a good Medical


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 12 2005, 02:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 12 2005, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-KEVD18_@Jun 11 2005, 06:43 PM
> * no classic signs(c/p, sob, sweating, nausea etc). *


Oh great.. I'm like a hypochondriac when I read things like that. I get the same symptoms when every my BGL drops to 20 or below.. b/c I never check it. Now I'll think MI instead of hypo-G.   [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, ever since I went to my EMT class I have gotten like 5 diseases and counting... wonder what it'll be like after medic school!?  I even had a-fib this morning!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 18, 2005)

come on, no one got the ewings tumor reference.....

thought thats was a winner for sure


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Jun 18 2005, 07:45 PM
> * come on, no one got the ewings tumor reference.....
> 
> thought thats was a winner for sure *


 Enlighten us....


----------



## Firechic (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't get the Ewing's Sarcoma reference either.....it's been a long day.  :blink:


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 20, 2005)

its a reference from the book "catch 22"

in the book, theres a dr. thats a rampant hypochondriac(like some of our fellow members). t one point in the book, yossarian(the main charachetr) is discussing possible malladies that this doc might be infected with, one of them being ewings tumor

if you've never read the book, the whole joke is lost on you.......


----------



## Firechic (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you read that book in high school? It's been a long time for me. I was almost finished with HS when you were born!    
So, yes, it was lost on me.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 20, 2005)

nope didnt read it in hs, still one of m favorites...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

My wife had one; that is.. she had a patient w/ a massive MI who only had dizziness. Of course there was no time for tests b/c she died rather quickly.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

when was that blue?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 02:34 AM
> * when was that blue? *


 Trying to bulk you your points there, Pa?

IDK about two weeks ago it seems.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya PA easy on the meaningless posts. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 12:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 12:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 02:34 AM
> * when was that blue? *


Trying to bulk you your points there, Pa?

IDK about two weeks ago it seems. [/b][/quote]
 TTLWHKR - you have 911 posts... Wow!


----------



## CanuckEMT (Aug 10, 2005)

I have ran quite a few calls here with elderly females that are having ACS that present with slight SOB and epi-gastric pain. Most of them fell like they " have to burp real bad." So far I would say roughly 6/10 of them have had an AMI with just those two symptoms. I am very leary now when anyone does not present with the " classic" S/S of AMI. Better to treat for the worst and be over cautious.


----------

